# Puppies & Fireworks



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

I had an aweful exprience last night and I wish I would have thought about this sooner. Last night I took Oquirrh to an elementary school by my house. It was close to dark, but I knew he really needed to get out and run. I always let him off leash at the elementary, because it is a huge field and he likes to chase the birds. When we were about to leave, fireworks started to go off. Oquirrh was completely scared and high-tailed it across the street and kept running. It was so aweful! I ran the direction he went, but couldnt find him. Luckily some people were outside and saw where he ran. After about 20 minutes of looking for him, we found him huddled into some bushes. I so wish that I would have thought about this sooner and not 5 days before the 4th of July! I just bought a cd that has fireworks and music on it, but I know I am not going to be able to desensitize him that quickly. I am truly not looking forward to the fourth of July now.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

How scary - so glad the little guy is ok. I am dreading the 4th as well. Our neighborhood is crazy with the fireworks - it sounds like downtown Baghdad...lol. We are not sure how Ruby will react yet but she will be indoors the entire time and we plan on doing dog park during the day so she is tired at night.

I have dreams a lot that Ruby runs off and I can't find her. I think because she is at that age (6 months) where she is into exploring more on her own. Also, when she is at the dogpark she just follows other dogs and ignores us. Definitely something I wish I could have worked on earlier in training and plan on starting now.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Gald you found the pup. Chloe, our 4-year-old female has never gotten over me taking her hunting at 4 months old when my hunting buddies all unloaded both barrels of their 12 gauges at once on one bird. 

During 4th of July, we turn up the TV in the living room up to cover the sound. She still has her tail between her legs.

Very hard one to get them over. I used the cd you are using and it helped some, but she may never get "over it" completely. They remember bad things for a very long time. 

Loud music and the TV and drapes pulled. Don't pay her any mind when she is afraid. It will just acknowledge the fear. Make little of it and be calm.
She will pick up your feelings of calm and that will help.

Good luck and be safe.

Rod
http://redbirdog.blogspot.com


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I have a theory that gun shots might be the reason my boy Willie got lost and ended up in the dog pound two-and-a-half years ago. Nobody ever came looking for him ("That dog won't hunt!"). 

He does NOT like the Fourth of July fireworks one little bit, and there are a lot of them going off around here because people shoot them off over the lake. He barks at them, and I ignore him, so as not to make a big deal of it. (Well, I always let him into the house, of course, but after that, I ignore his barks and he stops.) Poor guy! He will probably always dislike loud noises.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Poor baby! I'm so glad you found him!

You might also try just generally making loud noises around the house--sort of slamming doors and drawers shut, etc., to also help desensitize to any loud noise reactivity. Also, has anyone else ever heard of/used the Thundershirt? Link here: http://www.thundershirt.com/. I heard of them when a local pet food store, Chuck & Don's, started carrying them. If you think it might help, you could see if a locally owned store or vet near you carry them, or you could even get one overnighted. Or there might be a homemade remedy you could MacGyver! 

Tangent Warning: I've been to multiple talks by Temple Grandin, who is an absolutely fascinating person and high-functioning autistic, and she talks about how deep pressure stimulation can help calm and alleviate stress in hypersensitive individuals or animals. Super interesting--if you ever get a chance to hear her talk, you should take advantage!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I've heard the Thundershirts work, varying amounts for different dogs, but it's definitely NOT a gimmick!


----------

